# Quiet forum?!?



## Aimpoint Inspections (Aug 14, 2015)

it seems to me that this forum is very empty and quiet for such a big industry


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Aimpoint Inspections said:


> it seems to me that this forum is very empty and quiet for such a big industry



Foreclosures are going away.......


----------



## Aimpoint Inspections (Aug 14, 2015)

The bubble will burst again ! That's why I'm getting a jump start on the next round of them 
Do you belong to namfs?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Mid summer, the forums always slow down with chit chat. Summer is the busiest season for us, you know grass cuts, evictions, chasing money, hiring temp summer help, deadlines. 

Uploading work after a hard hot day, servicing equipment. trying to make time with friends and family, vacations. it always slows down this time of year, not much time for small talk.

Now when SG looses BOFA then the boards will light up like a Christmas Tree. 
I just thought i would throw that out there to liven up this tread.:whistling2:

So far it has been a productive summer i got a few things at needed fixing.

I finely got my trailer light wired up and working...









And i fixed my wife's dryer finely so she is happy.. and she's taking to me again. Out the dog house guys..yep, yep.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice work Zuse. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I sell the same kit as the dryer for ovens and water heaters. Different colors to match your decor as well. See me on CL.


----------



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

I agree. Excellent work Zuse. Just beware the charge backs. I didn't see any before or during pics. ;-)


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Zuse, would you be willing to fix the brakes on my ex's car? :whistling2:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

*You got my attention!*

Is there new word about BOA dumping SG?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Aimpoint Inspections said:


> it seems to me that this forum is very empty and quiet for such a big industry


Zuse hit it on the head, most will be back after grass cut season is over


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

SO SG is finally losing BOA? Do we know who is taking over? 
I will applause standing if this is true. I really hope if will be Superior home services. It's the only decent company out there


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

newreo said:


> SO SG is finally losing BOA? Do we know who is taking over?
> I will applause standing if this is true. I really hope if will be Superior home services. It's the only decent company out there


Rumors have been going around for a few yrs. I havent heard anything concrete yet


----------



## NLPPS (Jan 23, 2013)

*they own it*

Safeguard bought Bank of America Field Services, formerly Countrywide Financial Field Services. This is unlike most (if not all) Bank-National relationships where the National is a subcontractor for the Bank. SG owns the rights to service the Countrywide portfolio, but other portions of the BofA portfolio are serviced by other nationals, such as BofA proprietary loans before they're packaged and sold to another loan servicer.


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

JDRM said:


> Is there new word about BOA dumping SG?


Rumors are rampant.... Facts are scarce...


----------

